# ,

## ... ...

!  :Smilie: 
  ,  1..   :EEK!: 
  ,   ,    .              ,   ,   .     ,   :Smilie: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/83Eo/JeGUukoqF

----------


## anchicm

.   "   ",

----------


## ... ...

,

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


.
  ( )        ,   . 
       2099  (    , ) -      . 
  -   2099   :Big Grin: 

 , ,     ,      .    -          -  ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## zhns

:  /   "".

----------


## ... ...

> ( )        ,   .


!  .  ,  
      - .     - 3         :Smilie:

----------


## ... ...

> :  /   "".


   ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 " ",    . !    .
0.  
1.  ""  01.01.2019.
2.    1.1.2019.
3.   2
4.     //  ( )  .     . (   !!!    !) ,   ,        . (, . , .    .)
  ,     -     .

.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

, -     (  ) .
  /  ..
 .jpg

----------

> .
>   ( )        ,   . 
>        2099  (    , ) -      . 
>   -   2099  
> 
>  , ,     ,      .    -          -  ,     .


        ,          ?

----------


## VLDMR

->

----------

